# What my kid caught



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

We were running the jetter to clean a storm drain. We kept hearing the jetter pass then it got quiet. He looked and said there's plastic in the drain. I told him he was nuts not way. We stopped the jetter and he pulled three of these out of the drain. Good catch on his part!


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Great job


----------

